# Hooking up another set of speakers in another room.



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

My father would like to add another set of speakers in another room but
his Marantz sr4300 does not have extra speaker jacks .

I was wondering if I could use the " tape out" jacks (or some other source ) and go into the "aux in" jacks of his 35+ year old Fisher reciever? (they made things better back then ,has been in the shop once 10 years ago!) I have yet o find a better tuner than on this unit (fm only)

John


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That’ll work. Only problem is the Marantz will not control the volume of the second speakers, the Fisher will. If that’s not a concern, then you’re in business. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the fast response !!

Another question? Would it be better to have the two recievers in the same location than 40 ? feet apart ? (maybe too far of a run with the rca cable:hide

Thanks again!

John


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No problem either way. Having the second unit where it will be used may make controlling it more convenient, however.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

John N said:


> ... his 35+ year old Fisher reciever? (they made things better back then ,has been in the shop once 10 years ago!) I have yet o find a better tuner than on this unit (fm only)
> 
> John



Oh my, I almost hate to confess, but I remember that receiver. That was when electronics was made with loving care. Keep that puppy healthy, John, it's a classic.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

gsmollin said:


> Oh my, I almost hate to confess, but I remember that receiver. That was when electronics was made with loving care. Keep that puppy healthy, John, it's a classic.


It looks like it may need a little work but I think he got his moneys worth . It was supposed to be real good back then. Fisher was bottom of the line by the 80's and not sure if they are still around.

Went to to hook up the Fisher to the Marantz and had no luck . Hooked the tape out on Marantz to the aux in on the fisher (also tried the vcr audio out ):hissyfit: The aux in does work . (played a cd player and audio from the cable box.

What kind of set up do you guys use for running extra speakers?(on a budget)

If I can't find a way to get an audio signal from the reciever , could I put put "y" conector on the main spr. pre amp outputs and hook up a multi channel amp ? Are "y's" a bad idea?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Went to to hook up the Fisher to the Marantz and had no luck . Hooked the tape out on Marantz to the aux in on the fisher (also tried the vcr audio out )


Wrong approach. Try a different input on the Fisher, not a different output on the Marantz. 

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

The aux in does work . It worked with a cd player and the cable box audio. The Fisher does have tape inputs but they say "tape head" . would these work ? Where these for the old real to real? 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I think that tape head was a low level input with an RIAA equalization for reel-reel tape decks. You should be using some type of auxiliary high level input on the Fisher.

You do need a high level preamplifier output from the Marantz. I don't know if a tape-out would be right, since it may only be connected to tape-in. You need an output that would carry all the signals. I use Y connectors on my equipment between my preamp and my power amp and the casette recorder without a problem. Going a long distance is usually problematic with an unbalanced signal, however. Be sure to try a short connection before you go any distance.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't understand why the vcr output on the Marantz would not work . 

Do the speaker wire jacks get turned off then a set of pre amp outs are used ? Could I use an external amp for the main channels(l&r) and use the reciever spr jacks for the other room?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Fisher’s tape or Aux inputs will work. Since you’ve confirmed its Aux input does work, I’m going to assume the source you’re using at the Marantz is connected via digital audio – i.e., optical or coax. A receiver’s digital and analog audio paths are totally independent from each other. If you want to output a signal from the analog tape or VCR outs, you’ll need to add the source component’s analog connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you want to output a signal from the analog tape or VCR outs, you’ll need to add the source component’s analog connections.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


What do you mean by this, I would have to turn something on in the reciever? You can change the input for each but not sure how I can tell it to output analog for the vcr audio outputs ?

I have it hooked up with an optical cable from the dvd player and a dig coax from the digital cable box but have not been able to get a dolby digital signal from the cable box .(that may be in a new topic in the future.......)



Thanks


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The Fisher’s tape or Aux inputs will work. Since you’ve confirmed its Aux input does work, I’m going to assume the source you’re using at the Marantz is connected via digital audio – i.e., optical or coax. A receiver’s digital and analog audio paths are totally independent from each other. If you want to output a signal from the analog tape or VCR outs, you’ll need to add the source component’s analog connections.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I just went down and took a look at my Marantz reciever . I can see what you are talking about:jump:

Now I have to look up the manual online (his is a little older )

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have it hooked up with an optical cable from the dvd player and a dig coax from the digital cable box


 There’s your problem right there. Just connect the DVD player’s and cable box’s red/white analog connections to the Marantz, and you’ll be in business. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> but have not been able to get a dolby digital signal from the cable box .(that may be in a new topic in the future.......)


 You do know that you won’t get DD unless the channel you’re tuned into is generating it, right?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> There’s your problem right there. Just connect the DVD player’s and cable box’s red/white analog connections to the Marantz, and you’ll be in business. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Connect them to the vcr audio inputs on the Marantz? I can see if I change the input source on the marantz to dig/ auto instead of analog the way it is right now it may work but why would it not work when I played the tv ? (the reciever is playing through pl2 so would that be a analog signal??)

John


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You do know that you won’t get DD unless the channel you’re tuned into is generating it, right?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I do know that but I'll look (ask for help) into it later:bigsmile:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Connect them to the vcr audio inputs on the Marantz?


No, that won’t work. Just connect them to their designated inputs. The DVD and cable box inputs have connections for digital as well as analog inputs. You need to add the analog connections to get audio output from the VCR and tape outputs. 







​

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I will try to get down to his house next week and give it a try.


Thanks again !!
John


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Another solution might be something like this http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/isimma4pasps.html http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/4spsewvoco.html to distribute output to multiple speakers. You could leave the old Fisher in retirement. I have a Niles 6-speaker selector running off an old Realistic STA-2380 receiver and it has driven five sets of speakers without a problem.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Rotel speaker switch that he could use for a while but did not want to tax the (Marantz) reciever.


----------

